# what to spray on a cutout to make bees go away after removal?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

That baseball sized ball of bees may have the queen in it, you might want to grab it.
The stray honey will be attracting all kinds of bees wanting a free meal, you might need to clean it up.

Mannlake carries three products that make bees leave...

Honey Robber
Honey Bandit
Fischer's Bee-Quick


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

no..doesnt have a queen.. i spread em out and looked..

and i need something the pest control guy can go get at walmart…


----------



## T.Smith (Aug 26, 2009)

Off


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Go at dusk or night when they are all clustered and spray them with some soapy water.


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Just curious, if you were able to spread the cluster of bees apart to look for the queen, why didn't you just pick them up and take with you to add back to the colony you removed?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

avalonweddingsbcs said:


> so what can i spray on the cavity where the hive used to be so all bees go away and the demolition guy will be able to work and not freak…
> 
> d


Go away where to? You could either suck them up with a bee vacuum or spray them with sugar syrup so they are too wet to fly and then scoop them up by hand or with a scoop of some sort or spray them with an insecticide and kill them. But there is no where that they will go to. They are at home.


----------

